# New 8ft Viv for Speedy



## drewinc (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

am looking for some advice but first let me give you some background: I work in a school and recently the teacher looking after the schools north american rat snake - Speedy has left and I have taken over her care since no one else can be bothered. The past few months I have been a worried parent - Ill ask questions about these worries in the correct forums. 

Currently Speedy lives in a 3ft viv and the and the tech department has been so kind to build her a new 8ft viv --- it is stunning. Pictures below. Im new to snakes, other than day to day care of speedy I dont know much :blush: but I want to get this right .

Tanks dimensions : Length - 8ft (244cm) , Height - 31" (79.5cm), Depth -20" (50cm).

There is nothing in there at the moment and am looking for advice for heating, lighting, decoration, substrate, vents ? 

Currently have a habistat thermostat, and have got two heat mats, substrate is woodchip. And a covered florecent light.

The viv









Glass and runners -- the glass just glides on these,, its great.









Side Vents










Ill keep photos coming as i go along,,,

thanks in advance for any tips and help .

Regards Drew


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

beautiful looking tank, my beardie would love that


----------



## Paul1988 (Nov 19, 2008)

drewinc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> am looking for some advice but first let me give you some background: I work in a school and recently the teacher looking after the schools north american rat snake - Speedy has left and I have taken over her care since no one else can be bothered. The past few months I have been a worried parent - Ill ask questions about these worries in the correct forums.
> 
> ...



hiya m8 i would try to avoid using wood chippings , as i was advised it could be harmful for reptile, iv not got tiles in 1 and reptile carpet on other 2 m8


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi if it where me i would keep things simple, as for the floor if well supported on a flat base,stand etc.. i would get some tiles, theres some really nice slate ones about.
few bits of large wood, bogwood that kind of thing, few fake trailing plants to break up the background ( mayby paint it?) and hides 1 warm end and 1 cool end, pieces of bark are pretty good for that, water bowl large enough for snake to soak in, a low wattage blub for a daylight cycle( 8-10hrs winter, 10-14 summer etc..) and hatmats for heating on stats, but a viv that size might need ceramic blubs to heat it and use mats at night if the temp drops to low.
As to vents not sure how many on a viv that size 4-6 ?


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

They usually say 1 vent per foot, but 8 vents does seem a bit excessive?


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

goodwin1234 said:


> They usually say 1 vent per foot, but 8 vents does seem a bit excessive?


Agree with above, may 4 larger vents or a strip?


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

That looks absolutely fantasticc. Dovetails and everything.

What is it made of? Is it already waterproof?
If it's mdf or real wood you will need to seal it if it hasn't already been sealed. If it's contiboard you will be OK, as contiboard is already waterproof. Whatever it is you will need to seal all the inside edges with aquarium grade sealant, unless it's already been done.

also if you are going to use something like aspen for the substrate you may want to put a plinth just behind the doors so that the aspen doesn't interfere with the doors and doesn't fall out when you open them.

If you can get some logs or cork bark and some branches to give it some height it'll look fantastic.

Do you think the kids could do a fake rockwall for the back and sides? There are lots of threads on here showing how it's done.


----------



## drewinc (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies,

Will definately put more vents in, i dont think the two that are there will be enough. 

It is mdf and has been sealed with yaught sealer. 

I do have two new heat mats that I will be putting in, with the heat mats can they go directly on the floor and then covered with the chips ( I have a huge bag of chips, but might look at getting slate tiles - where can they be found?) 

I really do want to get the heating a lighting right, so the plan for now is to move the viv to its resting place and move Speedy to my office. then start kitting it out and then finally moving Speedy to her new home. 

All the kids are good at doing here is destroying things :devil: will look at putting in a fake background of some sort. 

Have been reading the forum over the past few days, some great ideas and information! hats off to everyone.

More photos on Monday.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

imo aspen looks best and also give the snake something els too do as they and bury them selfs in it


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

Dovetail joints:2thumb: last time I see them was on my Dads old chippy tool box he made many many many moons ago, I'm a new school chippy, my box came from B&q and is on wheels:lol2:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

That is a gorgeous looking viv but a rat snake really doesn't need an 8ft long viv, and going from a 3ft you are almost trebling it's space. Snakes, in most cases, like to feel secure. I applaud you for trying to do the best you can but make sure it has plenty of hides as well as plants(live or fake) so he doesn't feel too exposed! As it could result in him getting stressed and normally stopping eating. As long as he has plenty of places to hide - and plenty of cover he should be fine though.
Good luck with him.


----------



## drewinc (Jan 14, 2009)

I understand the move from 3ft to 8ft will be a big change but she is far too cramped in the current viv. All the worries I had about her have dissappeared today! She finally shed !! I feel like a proud dad this morning, 

The reason I was so worried is that she went off her food for 3 1/2 months and then had only two small rats over the next month,, then she stopped moving, then her eyes milked over,,,, and stayed like that for a week, then they cleared and then another whole week before the shed this morning. I have a stunning just short of 7ft single piece of skin.... this really has made my day/weekend. 

Im sure she will love her new enclosure!


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

It's a really good feeling when you see them start to improve! I'm sure the new enclosure will be great and it looks stunning, as long as the snake can hide it'll be fine.
Good luck


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

looking good where did the lock setup comefrom?


----------



## drewinc (Jan 14, 2009)

Have had school inspections this week so have had to hold of on the viv. It will be moved to its new location tomorrow, and Speedy temporarily moved to my Office. 

The lock/glass/sliders came from our school window installer - probably the most expensive part of the viv.


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

drewinc said:


> Have had school inspections this week so have had to hold of on the viv. It will be moved to its new location tomorrow, and Speedy temporarily moved to my Office.
> 
> The lock/glass/sliders came from our school window installer - probably the most expensive part of the viv.


its a bloody good part of the viv what sort of price did that cost


----------



## drewinc (Jan 14, 2009)

Not 100% sure but can find out ,,, will speak to the builder tomorrow as he is putting a some more vents across the back top centre.


----------



## drewinc (Jan 14, 2009)

We have had inspections recently so the viv has taken a back burner --- everything is back to normal now so I have time again.

Before I go ahead with the move a couple more questions if I may.

1) the new viv has been sealed with yaht varnish -- but still has a very strong smell of it -- is this normal ?
2) With the heat mats -- can they be placed directly on the bas and then the woodchips directly on the heat mats ?
3) What would be the optimal size viv for Speedy - the more I look at the new viv I think how much larger it is than her current one. Might think about partitioning it off into two smaller 4ft but will this be enough -- she is over 6ft.

Here are some photos of Speedlumps -- she is back to her usual self since moving her to my office away from the kids. 


Fierce Speedy









Doing the wraparound (excuse my ugly mug)


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

You should get the art department to paint you a background :lol2:
good luck with the enclosure looks great!


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dam that viv is fantastic, tell your teck department they should be building them lots and selling em. Speedy looks like a nice snake as well and recon will love that viv. As said befor bog wood some cork bark tunnels if you can get them. I use aspen for substrate as has been recomended.


----------



## drewinc (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok Speedy is now happily in the new viv. Im so gutted though -- had a huge waterbowl for (natural rock type),, and on first fill it sprung a leak. So the waterbowl is temporary.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

It does look a bit too big to me. I'd be interested to know whether or not this guy feeds in there.


----------



## drewinc (Jan 14, 2009)

Im going to keep a close eye on her for a while,,,, If anything I will partition it off into two separate vivs.


----------



## drewinc (Jan 14, 2009)

Its been a while since Ive been on here ,,, an update -- speedy is doing great in the new viv, shed last week and is eating normally !


http://www.facebook.com/v/184611330505 -- video of her latest catch :2thumb:


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

how big is speedy now?


----------



## drewinc (Jan 14, 2009)

Not sure ,,, will have to do an official measure some day.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

is that in a school:blush:


----------



## drewinc (Jan 14, 2009)

It is indeed, Speedy has been part of a few lessons this year already.


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm an IT Technician and always wanted to bring my Reps in to show the kids...doubt they would let me though 
My sisters school though (where I used to go) the science department has an adult corn, who the kids get to see 

we're a high school 13-18 - blahh...red tape


----------



## drewinc (Jan 14, 2009)

Im also in IT at my secondary school -- Speedy lives in a science classroom, but we go for walks quite often. Speak to your network manager or HODs to see if they could incorporate reps in any of their lesson plans ? you never know, Speedys last classroom appearance was for a lesson on animal rights... 

goodluck


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

network manager is my boss, she's sat opposite me, lmao...doubt she would be interested, more a fluffy dog person *sigh* 
I'm good friends with the science technician though..maybe could work something out there
my current reps are a bit on the small side, but i've got a Colombian rainbow boa (adult) on the way who is so docile, the perfect display snake


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

very nice viv


----------

